# When to microchip?



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

What age did you microchip your puppy? Should they be a certain age?

Thanks for all your help! Trying to get ready for the new pup - 10 days to go!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

You can do it at any time. Many breeders do it before the pups leave for their new homes. It's simply a shot that implants a chip the size of a grain of rice. On smaller breeds, you might need to wait until they are a certain size but GSD pups are plenty big enough by 8 weeks.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Id do it right away in case the puppy escapes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Both their breeders did it before I took them home. All others as soon as I got them.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm planning on doing this as well but my pup is 5 months now


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anytime. I do it when they are pups. Jax was 12 weeks at the shelter and Seger was about 16 weeks.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Does this hurt the dog? Our vet said to wait until neutering but the breeder chipped the dogs before they left the kennel. The vet said it's very painful. I've never seen a dog chipped.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> Does this hurt the dog? Our vet said to wait until neutering but the breeder chipped the dogs before they left the kennel. The vet said it's very painful. I've never seen a dog chipped.


It is nothing more than an injection, the needle is larger than normal vaccination, but most dogs easily handle it, barely feel it as it is placed between the shoulder blades. If your vet said it is very painful, I wonder if the vet is not for microchipping? My dogs that I had chipped at 6 months and 21 months, never really flinched when it was inserted.
My other two pups were chipped at the breeder as well as tattoo'd. If something causes 'pain' it would be a tattoo over a chip.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a larger needle than those used for vaccinations, so yes there is some amount pain involved. I would assume it might be a little more painful for smaller breeds, but I can't say for sure. It's just a quick prick, though. No need for the dog to be anesthetized. All of mine have just flinched a little. The younger ones might yelp.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

My vet wanted to wait until we had Roxy spayed since she would be under anesthesia anyway because she said the needle is very large.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> It is nothing more than an injection, the needle is larger than normal vaccination, but most dogs easily handle it, barely feel it as it is placed between the shoulder blades. If your vet said it is very painful, I wonder if the vet is not for microchipping? My dogs that I had chipped at 6 months and 21 months, never really flinched when it was inserted.
> My other two pups were chipped at the breeder as well as tattoo'd. If something causes 'pain' it would be a tattoo over a chip.


The vet was very good with my rescues and terrible with a new puppy. I ended up switching. I have no idea why she said that, but she was adamant at the time. Too late, though, the dog came chipped. And we still haven't neutered.


----------



## CrystalJ (Jul 9, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Does this hurt the dog? Our vet said to wait until neutering but the breeder chipped the dogs before they left the kennel. The vet said it's very painful. I've never seen a dog chipped.


Of course some dogs are more dramatic than others, but puppies recover so quickly its like it never happened. You could ask the vet to put emla (numbing cream) on the area first. It is common for people to wait until their dog is put under for surgery but personally I wouldn't want to place my dog at risk for months rather than just make them endure a little discomfort for a few minutes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I actually found the puppies easier to do than an adult dog Did Deja as an adult and it was the first time she ever thought that my vet needed to die. Puppies cry and then move on.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My pup did not come chipped. I had him done at his checkup when I first brought him home so like 8 weeks. He was fine. I didn't want to wait. I am a little neurotic. I adopted a GSD out of a shelter seventeen years ago or so...took him for a walk in a field a week or two later and let him run off leash (I know, I know). He got on a deer track and took off. I searched the park for hours, left my car ini the same place with the hatch open so he could wait for me at the car if he went back there. I knocked on the door of every house near the park. Hours later, at dark, I gave up and went home to print flyers. I had driven him there and there was a major interstate highway between my apartment and the park.

6 hrs later, my mother had come to help me....she was staking out my apartment while I was down in the barn printing flyers. She called me shrieking and he had come home. How he knew where home was when he had hardly lived 2ith me a week or two, how he got across the interstate...I will never know. But when he ran he was wearing a collar with no tags and as far as I know not chipped. All I could tell people was that I lost a sable GSD with no identification.

I have never lost another dog but they have ALWAYS been identified in every way since!!!


----------



## K9KOA (Aug 21, 2016)

LuckyMe2G said:


> My vet wanted to wait until we had Roxy spayed since she would be under anesthesia anyway because she said the needle is very large.


I was told the same by mine.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Puppies are by far easier than adult dogs, lots of loose skin and they shake it off instantly. The needle really isn't that awful, it's quick and once done should never have the be redone so lots of praise and treats and get it done


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do ours, as a breeder, as puppies. And ensure that the chip scans. And check your chip every 6 months or so, to ensure placement and still scanning. Ensure that you register the [email protected]!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Vets who are worried about "big needles" should change microchip brands. 

The Petlink/Datamars "Slim" Microchip uses a 14-gauge needle (others use a 12 gauge).
Slim Microchip T-SL - Datamars

Petlink/Datamars registry is included (for life), with unlimited online updates (no up-charge to change your address or telephone number). They're less expensive than some competitors too. They don't bombard registrants with annoying up-sell ads for "premium services" either. We've been using them in rescue for a while now, and I'm a huge fan of the company -- great customer service.


----------

